# UBuntu 11.4 : je voudrais avoir un triple boot



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Un rien déçu par Lion, que je ne trouve pas innovant (simplement un rapprochement Os X / IOS) j'ai tenté de me relancer sous Linux, en commençant par la manipe la plus simple soit une virtualisation via Parallels 6.

Phénoménal.
Même virtualisé, Linux est toujours aussi stable léger et efficace.
Quant à l'interface, elle m'a fait l'effet d'un coup dans la tête, tellement elle est innovante par rapport à lion. J'ai du abandonner Ubuntu il y a à peine 2 ans, et quand je vois le chemin parcouru par les devs du Libre je leur tire mon chapeau 

Je voudrais savoir comment mettre en place un triple boot sur mon Imac soit 

1 Lion
2 Linux Ubuntu
3 Windows XP (pour les jeux)

En vous remerciant.

NB Je vous écris depuis ubuntu 11.04


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2011)

J'ai trouvé ce *tuto* qui date un peu (2008). :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Merci


----------



## qparis (26 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai fait comme ça (en version très rapide) :

- Installer Lion
- Faire toutes ses sauvegardes
- Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque
- Séparer la partition en 3
- Démarrer sur le CD de windoss
- Installer windows
- Démarrer sur le CD de linux
- Sauver le MBR de windows avec dd
- Installer linux
- Restaurer le MBR de windows avec dd
- Installer grub dans la partition linux
- Démarrer OSX avec la touche ALT
- Installer Refit

Après bien sur, il y a plein d'autres façon de faire


----------

